# Different Systems - Different Accounts??



## jersey10 (16 September 2008)

Is it best to open extra trading accounts for each type of system you trade or is it better to just have one trading account and trade all your systems throught that one account?

For example, if i am going to swing trade (holding stocks for anywhere from a day to a few months) and i'm also going to buy some longer term holds with a multi-year time frame would you just use one trading account and keep seperate excel spreadsheets for each system? Or, in addition to the seperate record keeping would the better option be to trade each system through its own seperate trading account?


----------



## tech/a (16 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> Is it best to open extra trading accounts for each type of system you trade or is it better to just have one trading account and trade all your systems throught that one account?
> 
> For example, if i am going to swing trade (holding stocks for anywhere from a day to a few months) and i'm also going to buy some longer term holds with a multi-year time frame would you just use one trading account and keep seperate excel spreadsheets for each system? Or, in addition to the seperate record keeping would the better option be to trade each system through its own seperate trading account?





I traded 3 a while back for a few years.
I kept them seperate so I could monitor performance against testing.


----------



## jersey10 (16 September 2008)

tech/a said:


> I traded 3 a while back for a few years.
> I kept them seperate so I could monitor performance against testing.




Tech,

Different accounts with the same broker or different brokers?  I am considering opening another with IB.

I assume having multiple accounts with the same broker won't be a problem.


----------



## tech/a (17 September 2008)

Sorry mis understood you.

You can certainly do it with IB.
You can set them up on workstation so they are seperate portfolio's.
IB has a nice platform to work with.


----------



## kam75 (18 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> Is it best to open extra trading accounts for each type of system you trade or is it better to just have one trading account and trade all your systems throught that one account?
> 
> For example, if i am going to swing trade (holding stocks for anywhere from a day to a few months) and i'm also going to buy some longer term holds with a multi-year time frame would you just use one trading account and keep seperate excel spreadsheets for each system? Or, in addition to the seperate record keeping would the better option be to trade each system through its own seperate trading account?




What are you trying to achieve?  If you're testing different trading systems then yes, you'd want to have separate accounts.  But you don't want to spread yourself too thin by having too many accounts.

regards
Kam75

http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------

